# Diarrhoea and cleaning gravel



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

My little Lilly has bit of an upset tummy at the moment.
She's struggling to go and when she does it's little bits of diarrhoea 
I'm keeping a close eye on her - she's eating, drinking and is her usual self.
However my back garden is gravel - I've picked up all her poop and taken half the gravel with it and bagged it and binned it - I'm concerned now about germs and there is still a bit of a smell.
Would it be OK if I get some pet friendly disenfectant and wet the garden with it and just leave it to dry? 
What do you all think is the most effective way of washing down a gravel garden?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

We have big gravel in our garden, like a stony beach
If need be we fill up a washing bowl with water and fairy liquid and wash it away by chucking it over the offending area
Or get the hose pipe on it

Get well soon Lilly :smile:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Ours is big gravel to - thanks for the advice.
I'm sat here with Zipper next to me and his stomache is gurgling like mad - I think I might have 2 dogs with and upset tummy


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

We use Jeyes fluid on our stones and pavement and leave it to dry. I also try and pick up any stones with the poop in the doggy bag to get rid of any soiled stones.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

My gravel has gradually disappeared over the years! Its their poo patch. I try to keep the gravel and you can hose it off by using the hose on a spray, not jet, setting.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks guys - well I threw buckets of soapy water with some disinfectant mixed in over the garden and since then it has poured with rain and washed the gravel off so I needn't of bothered


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

As already said, I wash the area with the hose or soapy water and my OH sprays Jeyes fluid around a few times a year.


----------

